# bamboo shrimp



## tieman (Feb 22, 2005)

ive had 2 bamboo shrimp for about 2 months now. They are great, so neat to watch. at first they where afraid of the light, so they would hide in some caves i made for them durring the day, but recently, they seem to come out all the time. Both molted their exoskeletons a few weeks ago, that was neat.
I call one 'Superman' because his front legs are massive, 3x the size of the other shrimp
The other one is called 'Flash', because he has developed a really bright stripe down his back. much brighter then 'Superman'

My tank is 55G, they share the tank with 4 Giant Danios, and 1 Pacu, im afraid the Pacu will eat them when he is big enough. should i be worried? currently, the pacu is only a few inchs long.

i had like 3 ghost shrimps in there, but they are gone, i bet the pacu got em.

the best part by far, is the fact that cleaning the tank is more fun now because thats when both the shrimp come out and feed like crazy on all the particles stired up in the water.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Bamboo shrimp are filter shrimp with no means of defense and it is only a matter of time until your pacu eats them piece by piece. Mine cost $12 a piece. A little expensive for pacu food. If you want to feed him shrimp I'd stick with the ghost shrimp.


----------

